
Ask HN: How to contact why the lucky stiff - jayro
One of our TechZing listeners just requested that we try to interview _why to ask him about his unusual views/approaches and why he disappeared so suddenly, and while I think it would make for a great interview, I have no idea how to actually get in contact with him. If anyone has any ideas I'd love to hear them, or if anyone knows how to get the word to him directly then please ask him to email us at podcast@techzinglive.com.
======
michael_dorfman
Good luck with that--I believe that if _why wanted to tell people his reasons
for disappearing the way he did, he would have done so. What you are proposing
is pretty much the equivalent of interviewing Salinger about why he withdrew
from the limelight.

~~~
BinaryAcid
J.D. Salinger did those exact interviews.

[http://www.nytimes.com/books/98/09/13/specials/salinger-
spea...](http://www.nytimes.com/books/98/09/13/specials/salinger-speaks.html)

~~~
jonhendry
Then it's like trying to interview early D&D artist Dave Trampier about why he
suddenly gave it up and started driving a cab.

------
jacquesm
If someone cuts his ties so violently as _why did I think that an attempt to
contact him for an interview is a form of disrespect.

~~~
BinaryAcid
So do you think this holds true forever? Surely it can be done in a respectful
way. Whats the harm in holding up a sign saying "Hey _why, if you ever decide
you want to tell your story, we would love to hear it." No one is suggesting
hiring a private investigator or some other intrusive method. Notice the
wording of the question: "...please ask him..."

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, I believe so. I think that if _why ever decides to come out of hiding it
should be entirely on his terms and up to him when where and how he does it.

~~~
BinaryAcid
"I think that if _why ever decides to come out of hiding it should be entirely
on his terms and up to him when where and how he does it."

Nothing I've said negates that. He's free to accept or reject the
offer/request.

------
BinaryAcid
I think this would be an incredibly interesting interview. I bet it would help
if Techzing assured him of complete anonymity.

~~~
jayro
We would absolutely guarantee him complete anonymity. Our goal isn't to out
him. It's just to give his fans an opportunity to hear him express his views.

------
pjjw
you really think he's still alive? the whole thing smelled so strongly of
suicide, especially given the quantity and character of his output. many
creatives go this way.

------
seltzered
you may want to ask daniel bogan of usesthis.com how he managed to interview
him: <http://why.usesthis.com/>

------
maxawaytoolong
How would you know it was really him?

~~~
BinaryAcid
_why would have to prove his identity by doing something with one of his
online accounts.

~~~
jonursenbach
Which he deleted.

~~~
BinaryAcid
Many online accounts are never truly deleted and can be reactivated at a later
time.

------
steveklabnik
Good luck.

